
Beware the Friendly, Popular Types - walterbell
http://www.ianwelsh.net/beware-the-friendly-popular-types/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IanWelsh+%28Ian+Welsh%29
======
xlm1717
Started off interesting, then ventured off into conspiracy theory territory.

